# machón (mecánica)



## pumperitha

Hola, quisiera saber óomo se traduce "machón" en las siguientes frases ya que no sé si en todas puede ser igual...

_*Retiro y evaluación de machón de acople de adapter. 
Evaluación de machón (revisión de hilos, golpes y tintas penetrantes) 
Retirar machón

*_Es todo lo que sale en mi documento, obviamente es de mecánica y creo que puede ser lo que sale en la imagen pero no estoy segura. Por favor ayúdenme con la traducción de esa palabra 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chasint

_*machón*_
http://www.exclusivasjr.com/machon-reducido-cromado-p-1-50-41/


_*nipple*_
http://www.screwfix.com/search.do?fh_search=nipple&fh_view_size=20


----------



## Keahi

Hola.
El nombre del machón es "adaptador", en inglés todos estos accesorios se traducen como "fittings" pero si quieres ser que sea un poco más preciso "adapter fitting". En el caso que tú mencionas se habla de machones roscados, entonces sería "threaded adapter".
Para terminar, en los catálogos industriales puedes encontrar éstos como "adapter fitting, threaded fitting, threaded adapter, threaded adapter fitting, tube adapter, tube fitting, etc.", todos se refieren a lo mismo.
Espero que te sirva.
Un saludo.


----------



## Keahi

Hola Biffo.
El enlace que has colocado que muestra una foto de un machón es engañoso, por la foto quiero decir.
Si lees la descripción, dice: Machón reducido de 3/8" a 1/4", esto es un adaptador. O sea esto http://www.globalspec.com/ImageRepo.../05B0116283855ef10b3248d98206e4d7f3d4e657.png
"Nipple", en Perú por lo menos se conoce como Niple o unión (roscada) no es una reducción porque en ambos extremos tiene la misma medida.
Un niple es un tipo de machón, pero no todo machón es un niple.
No sé si lo he puesto más confuso, espero que no.
Un saludo.


----------



## Chasint

I would call that a male-female adaptor http://reco-chem.com/pressure-washer-parts/fittings/1-4-male-pipe-x-3-8-female-pipe.html

A male-female threaded pipe adaptor.


----------



## Chasint

pumperitha - Don't you have a picture?


----------



## Keahi

Exacto Biffo, ése es.
Ahora pregunto, me parecía haber visto que se escribía "Adapter" pero en el enlace que has puesto aparece "Adaptor".
¿Cuál de las 2 se usa más?

Escribo en castellano porque no quiero cometer errores, mi inglés es muy básico todavía.


----------



## Chasint

Keahi said:


> Exacto Biffo, ése es.
> Ahora pregunto, me parecía haber visto que se escribía "Adapter" pero en el enlace que has puesto aparece "Adaptor".
> ¿Cuál de las 2 se usa más?
> 
> Escribo en castellano porque no quiero cometer errores, mi inglés es muy básico todavía.


Collins Concise English Dictionary © HarperCollins Publishers::
*adaptor*, *adapter* /əˈdæptə/
http://www.wordreference.com/definition/adapter

Prefiero 'adaptor'. No obstante, a ver.... https://books.google.com/ngrams/gra...=&direct_url=t1;,adapter;,c0;.t1;,adaptor;,c0


----------



## Keahi

Ok. Algo más para anotar.
Un abrazo.


----------



## pumperitha

Hola, gracias por las respuestas. Se que lo que vi en las fotos es un machón pero ayer pregunté que tipo de machón era y me dijeron que esos no eran. Son unas cosas que transfieren energía de un eje a otro. Aquí otro ingeniero me dijo que era coupling plate de lo que estabamos hablando y que aquí en Chile le decían machón a eso.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Pues me parece que se refieren a un _*manchón*_, entonces. Al menos es como los conocemos por aquí...


----------

